# Priorties in your life? Set them correctly!



## still learning (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello, One of the things you will learn as you get older is choosing the right things to do first.

We tell all our students: (1) Your family is the most important thing you must take care of first.  (2) Your Job or School work is the next most important thing you must take care of. (3) Your choice on where you want your martial art training be on this list. Some of us are involve with other organzations/club/community activitives.

Always remember: Family first, 2nd your job/school work, and (3) your choice.  Martial art should not be your life's number one priorty.  It can be a number one goal

Note: When you have children it is no longer your life you must think about!  It will be your number one priorty to rasie them,care for them, and teach them about living the right life.  The only way is too spend as much time with them.........there is no other way........one day they will grow up and leave the home....hopefully...as a mature person......Aloha


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm lucky enough to have my job and martial arts be one and the same. Also, my generation of kung fu family (people who started training around the same time as myself) are extremely close in and outside of the school. We are literaly family (regardless of how many states are now between us) and so that really brings it all together. 

7sm


----------



## Navarre (Dec 6, 2005)

You're absolutely correct, Still Learning. Once you commit to being a parent, nothing else takes priority.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> You're absolutely correct, Still Learning. Once you commit to being a parent, nothing else takes priority.


 
If only for lack of time! But yes, same here. It isn't necessarily a philosophical stance...it just sort of happens. As newborns they require so much time and attention, and then...you're hooked!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 6, 2005)

Still Learning you are right on the money Ma comes as a piority not as a life when the family is involved but to keep it high on the list get the whole family involved then it becomes quality time together as well.
Terry


----------



## Navarre (Dec 6, 2005)

I would love to have my family train with me. My wife assures me she will never study martial arts. Although my twins are only 3 I will introduce them to it in time. I hope they enjoy it. It would be wonderful to train with them.

In the meantime, nearly 100% of my time is devoted to my job and taking care of the kids at home. It feels suffocating.

Where my martial arts training is still beneficial however is in the perspective and discipline I can apply toward my situation. Like training, I can see that the foundation I build with my children today will create a solid future for myself and them. I remain focused daily in the face of many emotional obstacles. 

I wasn't trained to do less than my best, despair, or surrender. This certainly applies to my family. In time I will resume my previous amount of time devoted to my training (even if I have to wait until I'm 52 to do it). In the meantime, I practice as I can and maintain my spiritual training. 

This is why I often speak of the lifelong spiritual benefits of The Art over what one may achieve physically.  On a daily basis, and thus in the grand scheme of life, the person we become through The Art will far outshine any feat of physical prowess.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 6, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I would love to have my family train with me. My wife assures me she will never study martial arts. Although my twins are only 3 I will introduce them to it in time. I hope they enjoy it. It would be wonderful to train with them.
> 
> In the meantime, nearly 100% of my time is devoted to my job and taking care of the kids at home. It feels suffocating.
> 
> ...


 
Navarre you are a true Martial Artist, I bow to you sir!!!!
terry


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Dec 6, 2005)

wow! 
now i dont feel so guilty for neglecting my training. 
my family IS my life.......and my training does take a back seat to them. 
it's something that will always be apart of though, like being a musician is. 
i always try to keep enough heat under my martial arts pot to keep it steaming.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 6, 2005)

Not much I can add to what has already been said.
  I agree Family first, your job or education  then training. Man once those little ones come along your lucky if you have time for training (sometimes)


----------



## Henderson (Dec 6, 2005)

Kozaku Mazu......Family first of all....it's the screen saver on my PC. Sort of a constant reminder of what matters.



			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> my twins are only 3 I will introduce them to it in time. I hope they enjoy it. It would be wonderful to train with them.


 
Dude, that's awesome! 3 yrs old, huh? I remember that. You got boys, girls, or one of each? I'm the proud papa of 8 1/2 yr old identical girls. And btw...mine DO train with me and my wife.

Respects as always,

Frank


----------



## MartialIntent (Dec 7, 2005)

There's no doubt, family first, however, as Navarre rightly states, rather than de-prioritising one's martial art, we family men and women should be integrating our arts teaching into our family lives. Utilise your existing training when you're not at the dojo and stop seeing your art as fists and weapons...

I think too many of us look on our art as nothing more than a vehicle to defend ourselves or get fit or as a hobby [in which case they're not always a great fit into families] but for me, the aspects I'm looking to develop in my arts are the likes of situational and physical awareness, adaptability, strength under pressure, maybe spirituality in it's bigger sense and yes, probably discipline - in an ideal world, the physical aspects would be least important [though try telling that to your instructor, hehe].

Those of us who genuinely practise an art should be able to reap its benefits right throughout the unpredictable twists and turns of our lives.

Interesting thread!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 7, 2005)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Dude, that's awesome! 3 yrs old, huh? I remember that. You got boys, girls, or one of each?


 
I have a boy, Xander, and a girl, Paris.  Here's a pic: Navarre's twins

That's wonderful that your children train with you. I will enjoy my days with my children no matter what their interests but I'd be very happy if it's martial arts.

And, MartialIntent, good post!


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 7, 2005)

Life is all about setting priorities and getting the necessary stuff done.

I am fortunate, my kids, husband and I all train together and travelling to competitions means a lot of quality time together.  I wouldn't have it any other way as I know I could never do the stuff in MA that I do now if even just one of my kids or husband wasn't as involved as they are.  We have been blessed to have a common interest.


----------



## still learning (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello, Our children are our future and they will be the next generation to take over where we left off.  

It is sad we have so many wrong role models and (bullies/kids) looking for attention.  

No one teaches-  How to be a Parent!  What our kids need from us!

What we say and do/don't do will be things our kids learn from us. Our children look at us as Gods when they are growing up and all of them want to be just like us (their Dad's and Mom's).  Once they become teens- they want to feel grown up and want to hang out with there friends and become like them.....NOTE: make sure their friends are GOOD people/not drugies

Just sharing things that has made my life and my children lives a little better today...............................they are the future........Aloha


----------



## Eric Daniel (Dec 7, 2005)

As said before family first, I believe this is very important to put your family first because you never know when one of them might die and you should spend as much time with them as you can and make sure they know you love them.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 7, 2005)

Family, first and foremost.  Always has been, always will be.


----------

